# fuel grade to use??



## gils04se (Jun 21, 2006)

I believe the manual of my 04 SE indicates Regular grade is ok, but my filer cap has a decal indicating premium is recommended. Just want to get people's opinions of fuel grades and expereinces with any perfromance benfits actually seen


----------



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

Premium is recommend. I have had problems with regular on my old '96 but it worked fine on mid grade. I now have an '05 and use mid grade with no problems. Some say there is a performance improvement with premium. I don't drag or race so I don't see need for it.

Bill


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

Just with 87, your engine will knock from time to time, and the computer will retard timing. So unless you want to deal with occasional knocking and lower power and the fac that knocking damages your engine, then go ahead and use it... I've been using 93 since my car was new. But don't take my word for it. 87 id ok if there are no other gas around, but it's not really recommenede.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Here we go...

Use 87 and you save around $3-4/tank...but you also get worse mpg, due to the knock sensor compensating for poor fuel burn (knock).

There is a reason Premium is recommended. The VQs, iirc, have a fairly high compression ratio which requires the best fuel to prevent knock.

In the end...even though you may have saved $3-4/tank on the fillup you may also be seeing the gas station in a shorter amount of time than with Premium. Midgrade may be a good 'medium' to paying full price for Premium but in my opinion premium is worth the extra change.


If I can't afford an extra $3-4/tank then I probably should be taking public transportation.


----------



## jmarcus61 (May 20, 2008)

I recently purchased an 06 Maxima and I'm currently testing out each grade to see the difference, but the dealer told me to go with 87...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Stick with premium. Most of the guys above have stated very good reasons for it...


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Midgrade is perfect.If you check your owners manual 91 Octane is suitable enough.If you owned a forein $500,000 vehicle that must take premium then that would be different,plus you could afford the high price gasoline.I purchased my Max last August thinking I had to fuel up with premium.My mileage sucked in the low teens.I added a can of BG44K and started to use midgrade and I haven't looked back since.Mileage improved a little, but with that big V6 you have to remember it's not a hybrid or a 4 cylinder.jPlus I do mostly city driving stop and go.


----------



## johnbarton (May 26, 2008)

There is a reason Premium is recommended. The VQs, iirc, have a fairly high compression ratio which requires the best fuel to prevent knock.
Nissan Headlight, Corner Light, Signal Lamp, Fog Light, Mirror, ...


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Been using midgrade for almost a year now and no knock.Read your manual.It does not call for Premium gas.


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

Premium for me.


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Is there anyone paying $5 a gallon yet for Premium and where are you at.


----------



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

:fluffy:

good !


----------

